# Beautiful and high quality images of the day



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/next-blessing/14081134194/in/explore-2014-05-01/
Mt Fuji, Blue Sea, under the Cherry Tree



Flickr 上 WayneG. 的 Binalong Bay 4- Tasmania


----------



## Japanac (Jan 20, 2013)

Wow, amazing! :master:
Can I post some mine pisc?


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Of course you can, but post high quality images only!


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/craiggoodwin2/13903103560/sizes/h/in/contacts/
Milky Way Lake Reflection


----------



## Japanac (Jan 20, 2013)

Iceland rivers and volcan ash:










by photographer Andre Ermolaev, posted by croatian forumer Zerg
:cheers:


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

unreal!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Awesome, very nice new thread kay:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Cathedral Sainte-Cecile (Albi), France*

Albi, cathédrale et alentours par HC-Photographie - Hugues Courtois, sur Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Flickr 上 Brett Abernethy 的 California Rocky Shorelines - Mendocino


----------



## Japanac (Jan 20, 2013)

In the guitar:










from facebook
:cheers:


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

haha, looks like the interior of a house.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/next-blessing/14108411473/sizes/l/in/explore-2014-05-02/
The cherry trees of Nakagawa-riverside, under the moon and starlit sky.


----------



## Japanac (Jan 20, 2013)

Last photo is stunning! :master:
Photographers on the work, Iceland:
Glacier Lagoon beach:










Lokk 24 more stunning pictures here: 
http://www.iceland-phototours.com/2014/04/10/photographers-i/#!prettyPhoto


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/next-blessing/13909027080/in/explore-2014-05-03

Futo Sea Cave at Dusk. There are many strangely shaped rocks in the neighboring shores. This cool rock is a sea cave outstanding in particula


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Skyscrapers



Flickr 上 Rasidel Slika 的 P1030975sw


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Honolulu









https://www.flickr.com/photos/clarsonx/13928083397/in/contacts/


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Flickr 上 vpickering 的 Georgetown waterfront


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Horseshoe Lake, Jasper NP









https://www.flickr.com/photos/wherezjeff/13918970900/


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/14148622703/in/explore-2014-05-07
Shadowpillar


----------



## NanoMini (Apr 15, 2013)

http://3.bp.blogspot.com/-uBKvk_24E...JGTYbPpBA/s1600/Happy+Meals+Doraemon+copy.jpg

Dorayaki








http://3.bp.blogspot.com/-uN-3zgJX05g/UPBED64q-gI/AAAAAAAAEaQ/StgGG9C58pw/s1600/ichigo+dorayaki2.jpg


----------

